# Morfic Trinity Inferno Kernel



## Largeselection (Aug 19, 2011)

Anyone else try the Morfic inferno kernel? I'm using it (the 512 version) at the moment with aokp 19 and having great results with battery and speed. Just wondering if other people are having as great results.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1455905


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

About to test the 512 myself. SUPER curious. Hopefully my phone doesn't set on fire.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been running the 512 version all day and its been great. Battery life seems to be about the same as Franco's kernel. Benchmarks are a lot better with it. They did a nice job.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

512 gpu overclocked huh? Crazy lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## hijackerjack (Aug 4, 2011)

Its definitely a great kernel if you wanna try something new. Great battery life and performance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Benching the same for me with AnTuTu. The FPS's aren't getting any higher. Kinda confusing.


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm running the 512 on RootzBoat 7.0 with the CPU set to 1.2 Ghz. The phone is running cooler than on other kernels and smoother than ever


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

this kernel is making me seriously think about staying switched from francos kernel


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Gonna go try it. Didn't wanna loose my Franco color tweak and app but I guess I'll give it a shot. 
That 512 or so gpu over clock is insane hahahah.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Serenity_FF said:


> I'm running the 512 on RootzBoat 7.0 with the CPU set to 1.2 Ghz. The phone is running cooler than on other kernels and smoother than ever


This part is seriously rad. The phone, even while benching it, runs cool. It's even pretty aggressive with the UV'ing.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Gawd this kernel is pure butter. Man I might be sticking with this one....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

whats everyone running for a governor? With francos it was conservative. Any thoughts?


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

morfic said use OnDemand. As he put it, if you gave people the phones without giving them any way of checking, they'll pick OD over Interactive 9/10 times.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

true. what about overclocking it to 512. Will that end up decreasing the lifespan of the gpu? He said he wouldnt know for the next couple of years but im not looking to mess up my gpu lol


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

I think his point was that the theoretical lifespan on the GPUs is far longer than any of us are going to keep the phone, even with the accelerated aging from OC'ing.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Ondemand here. Loving it so far. Anyone know what fsync is? Or what the f stands for?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

When people say I'm getting great "speed" on a kernel, how can you really tell? And I'm not referring to bench marks. Just about the only thing I notice between different kernels is battery performance. Some are easier on the battery than others especially when custom undervolting. But as far as speed goes, I can never tell any difference. Just wondering how any of you can really tell? Curious.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Largeselection (Aug 19, 2011)

I just notice that the overall experience is smoother with this. I'm trying the 384 inferno version and it's great so far too. I've been using conservative governor and my battery life has been awesome. So far the best I've used on my device and I've tried basically all the other big ones.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Largeselection said:


> I just notice that the overall experience is smoother with this. I'm trying the 384 inferno version and it's great so far too. I've been using conservative governor and my battery life has been awesome. So far the best I've used on my device and I've tried basically all the other big ones.


Gonna try the 384 inferno.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Glueeater (Dec 28, 2011)

Just loaded 384 Inferno. Loading it up before I sleep to see how it drains overnight on WiFi.


----------



## Thand (Jan 12, 2012)

Going to try out the 512. If I don't make it back, remember me as a hero.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

The 512 didn't give me any real tangible benefits outside of benchmarks being a teeny bit higher. None of my intensive games (GTA, Dead Space) were any different.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

So results are good so far despite not having a hotplug type setting available yet?

I'm interested in trying it but really like the idea of hotplug. Definitely looking to try a new kernel though. I'm on Franco's now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Battery is % is sick with this kernel and rootz boat

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Trying out the 384 inferno for a day or two with ondemand 700/1200 we'll see how it goes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> Ondemand here. Loving it so far. Anyone know what fsync is? Or what the f stands for?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsync


----------



## notimportant (Dec 29, 2011)

Wowwwww... this is nice.

(running the 512)


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm running the 384 inferno version and wow I'm really enjoying this kernel so far

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm digging the 384 on gummy. Hey mf doom, when you dropping a new album?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Glueeater (Dec 28, 2011)

Some idle drain is there apparently?


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Glueeater said:


> Some idle drain is there apparently?


I have experienced a ton of idle drain. had to switch back to franco.


----------

